# Abscess



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening All,

My guinea stopped eating about a week ago, he would try to eat just taking a nibble and would stop which is very unlike him!! He has also grown very quiet and withdrawn. After many vet trips and £400(!!!!) later they have discovered that he has an abscess on his gum right at the back and have given us some antibiotics to give him, but they are not sure if they will work :frown: 

Has anyone else had anything similar, did you guinea get over it, can you offer any advice on what to do? Currently we are feeding him by a syringe and grating up his veg so it is softer but he is not really wanting to eat still :frown:

xXx


----------

